# Sonntag morgen, das Hinterland ruft!



## R.Meister (17. August 2009)

..... und was treibt man an so einem geilen Tag? Das Wetter stimmt und die Aussichten versprechen Sonne satt.
Autofahren mag ich heute nicht, also MTB bereit machen, den Camelback bis zum Anschlag mit was zu Saufen auffüllen (3l). Noch schnell zwei Brötchen schmieren in Alu packen, ein Äpfelchen und 1 -2 Riegel für den Notfall.
Noch ein wenig Apfelscholle in die Flasche und los geht! Ruf ich noch die Kumpels an ? Ne, so früh kommen die Sonntags nicht aus'm Bett!
Na dann auf's Bike und erst mal von meinem Haus (476m N.N.) über den ersten Hügel (514m N.N.). Das tut weh auf den ersten 300m!
Nachdem der Motor auf Betriebstemperatur gekommen ist, traile ich zunächst mal über die Waldautobahn bis zum Fußballplatz Simmersbach. Leider geht es jetzt erst mal auf Asphalt weiter, das heißt am Industriegebiet Simmersbach vorbei auf der Kreisstrasse Richtung Oberhörlen. Wo ich aber auf der Abzweigung Richtung Hirzenhain einen kurzen Schlenker zum Sportplatz Oberhörlen einlegen, um von der Strasse weg zu kommen. Über Dorfstrassen und Feldwege durchquere ich Oberhörlen, Niederhörlen und Niedereisenhausen. Bis zur Anhöhe nach Hommertshausen muss dann noch mal die Kreisstrasse herhalten. Aber auf der Höhe wo es links Richtung Sportplatz geht kann ich endlich wieder rechts in Richtung Wald verschwinden und erreiche über eine kleine Anhöhe den ersten Aussichtspunkt der Tour. Rechts von mir liegt nun Obereisenhausen. Ich lasse kurz den Blick schweifen und verschwinde dann links das Tal hinunter, was mich an Mornshausen vorbeiführt und in die Ortslage einer kleinen Siedlung (Amelose). Weiter geht mein Weg Richtung Herzhausen,aber vorher biege ich Links auf den Parkplatz ab und bin über einen Feldweg wieder im Wald unterwegs. Ab hier schlängelt sich der Weg nun Richtung Rimberg nur noch durch den Wald. Angenehme Temperaturen erwarten mich. Nachdem ich nun wieder aus dem Wald komme, sehe ich schon den Rimberg vor mir. Vom Fusse des Rimbergs erwartet mich noch mal ein knackiger Anstieg bis auf den Gipfel. Unten am Turm angekommen heißt es kurz verschnaufen um dieTreppen des 24m hohen Turms in Angriff nehmen zu können.


----------



## R.Meister (17. August 2009)

Oben angekommen entschädigt die Aussicht den vergossenen Schweiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.Meister (17. August 2009)

Wenn man nun auf dem Rimberg rechts den Pfad Richtung Caldern/ Marburg hinunter fährt wird man mit einem herrlichen Trail belohnt!
Nun von da ist der Heimweg schnell beschrieben. Richtung Biedenkopf, Wallau,Breidenstein am Perfstausee vorbei, über Breidenbach Oberdieten Achenbach zurück auf's Roth.
Die gewählte "schnelle" Variante durch das Lahn- Dietetal wurde von Gegenwind und sommerlichen Temperaturen bekleidet!
Werde mir mal einen Weg suchen der mich auch wieder durch den Wald nach Hause bringt!


Tourdaten im Überblick










Wer will kann von mir die GPS Daten von meinem Vista bekommen!


----------



## krentschman (28. September 2009)

Zufahrt von Eschenburg bis Herzhausen zu 95% Wald und Forstwege :

Hirzenhain (Ort)
Hirzenhain (Bhf.)
Steinbruch
Angelweiher Höhe 500
Bottenhorn Sportplatz
Landratskreuz
Herzhausen 

ab da wie oben beschrieben...

(Samstag getestet)

Gruss
krentschman


----------



## matthen (19. November 2009)

Hallo,

Ein schöne Tour !

Würdest du diese Tour mit uns fahren?
Gib mir mal Bescheid. Falls ja, dann schlag ein Termin vor!

Gruß 

Stefan Becker  DAV Siegerland e.V. MTB-Gruppe SI07

(matthen)


----------



## krentschman (19. November 2009)

Servus,

was schwebt denn so als Termin vor ?

eher kurzfristig, im Schnee (demnächst) oder im Frühjahr ?

Gruss
krentschman


----------

